# What time is Little Lovies stocking?



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone know???

Little Lovies


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

The Hyena Cart calendar has them stocking last Tuesday....nothing today but MDF

http://hyenacart.com/calendar.php


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't know what time, but the Little Lovies website says she will be stocking the hyena cart today, Aug. 31.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Organic French Terry Fitteds

I'll give it a shot. If I have any luck, I'll find a mama.


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Organic French Terry Fitteds

Who needs help?

ME!!! I was waiting all day yesterday, but I can't today







Looking for mediums, any kind.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok...Im gonna need to break my rule to try one. Me Me Me!


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

: PLEASE someone get me 2 mediums! I will be your bestest friend forever...please!









eta: guess I missed it! Oh well, next time!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I really want 1 medium and 1 large that's the french terry/velour combo....*pleeeeeeeeease* can someone try for the large for me and then if someone else also miraculously loves me they can try for the medium for me?????? I'll return the favor, I promise!!!!!!!!







:

(the stocking is at 3am for me







)


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'll try and help you Angelica, I can't get anything for me but I'd love to try and help someone else. What time is the stocking?


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Anyone want to help me snag one medium? I lost out on these last time too


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I'll try and help you Angelica, I can't get anything for me but I'd love to try and help someone else. What time is the stocking?


oooh Christy







: !! my hyena heroine!! I'd love help! It's at 8pm est.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

If anyone wants to help me get Morgan two Mediums with OV topped doublers have at it!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmm, I'd like to try a large anything. The medium we got (THANK YOU MDC MAMA!







) last time was a bit snug (it was missing a snap anyway so we had to send it back







). Anyone feeling generous? I'm not sure I'll be on at 8 pm.

ETA: that velour/terry sounds amazing!!!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Angelica, PM me your email address and I'll use that so it will go right to you


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
Anyone want to help me snag one medium? I lost out on these last time too

















sniff anyone? I suck at hyena cart

LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Anyone wanna get me 1 Medium. Just a Measly Medium. I need help...I badly want one!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Lindsay did your trick work? ready to share yet?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

LOL...I didnt get to test it. Braedon turned my computer off just as the buy now box came up at the MM stocking.


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

Does anyone wanna help me snag a large? I am desperate for some good fitteds. We only have 6 and Keller needs more. I'll love you forever!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

ok, i know you were all clamoring to help me and everything :LOL, but just in case you thought in the back of your mind you might try to snag a large for me like I asked, don't, because it sounds like there are some mamas here that NEED them more than we do.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I need a Medium or Small so bad! Anyone wanna help? And YES..I fell off that damn wagon. Whats the use for it anyhow? LOL


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

8:00 p.m. Are we ready???? I've never done Hyena Cart before so we'll see how it goes!!










ETA: Free shipping, too! How can you beat that???


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Im ready! Ill try my best to get what i can. Where my bestest friend Lauira, she always can snag something lovely for me!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I want a large!!! These look like they might fit well under the Celtic Wolf cover (that I've decided to keep).
I really, really want one.


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone want to help a gal snag her first hyena cart purchase. You know you want to.....


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like I'm up all night with a sick, snotty birthday baby that needs walking around with a sling, so I might be up when it stocks after all (2:09 am here in Finland--50 minutes to go!). However, when the buggle is sleeping on me I can't make any sudden moves or maneuver too well, so I doubt I'll get a chance to hyena score for myself anyway. I thought the buggle was all better but his snot returned and the birthday party is definatly over.









Thanks so much to you ChristyH for agreeing to try to get me at least one large of the terry/velour (although both would be great!), and if anyone else wants to try to get me the mediums in that fabric combo I'd really appreciate it (1 or 2, doesn't matter). This is our 'perfect fit' diaper, and we could use a birthday pick-me-up tonight.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'll do my best Angelica!







I've only scored the hyena cart a couple of times. Maybe tonight will be my lucky night!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Is your Paypal addy the same as on the eMail you sent me?? I will try for you if I can..


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

:

I'd like one, a medium with some velour, although it looks like the full velour combos are going to be in high demand


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Angelica: sorry about the birthday boy feeling bad. C just got over a nasty cold...no fun. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Looks like I'm up all night with a sick, snotty birthday baby that needs walking around with a sling, so I might be up when it stocks after all (2:09 am here in Finland--50 minutes to go!). However, when the buggle is sleeping on me I can't make any sudden moves or maneuver too well, so I doubt I'll get a chance to hyena score for myself anyway. I thought the buggle was all better but his snot returned and the birthday party is definatly over.









I hope he starts feeling better soon!!














's


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

So far there are 18 diapers and 18 mamas online at the hyenacart...maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Im hoping, LOL.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL But, 16 of them are going for medium velours!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a new system, we'll see if it works.







:LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I think Ill try on all Mediums and all Smalls, I hope I got at least ONE! Sheesh! Anyone helping me get a small or medium. I think the Meds will fit better but hell, a small is better than nothing.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

heart climbing into throat


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Eek! Good Luck ladies. May the best hyena win!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

*nervously drumming fingers*


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Angelica - I was able to score you 1 large!!!







: Sorry it wasn't more but I can't believe I was successful at the Hyena Cart!


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

I did not get one. I suck atthe hyena cart. If anyone is having buyers remorse PLEASE let me know!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

YAY! I got one of the large terry/velour dipes! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

YES!!!! Success at hyena cart! I got a large organic fitted w/velour topped soaker.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

I was stalking for someone else and got medium velour-topped!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I rock. I got a medium all terry one.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
YES!!!! Success at hyena cart! I got a large organic fitted w/velour topped soaker.









Me too! Yaaaay! I thought they were stocking at different times but they werent! I guess my little trick worked afterall, who was going for the organic fitted with velour topped, anyone wanna trade me the french terry/velour combo, Hu hu??









Lindsay


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I got a small organic french terry...who wants?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ill take it, Me Me!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Lindsay you are driving me crazy with your trick.When are you going to share? I just can't fathom would it would be other then having two people at the same computer so one can refresh and the other can put in the name







:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I grabbed a small just in case it _might_ fit...but I think it will be too small. Does anyone have a small? They only fit up to 15lbs right? I don't think it will fit my 19lb peanut.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

But if I tell, than it wouldnt be a trick anymore, would it??? Hmmm...I wonder if I could give a hint!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
But if I tell, than it wouldnt be a trick anymore, would it??? Hmmm...I wonder if I could give a hint!

Do you do it without moving your mouse at all?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Her measurements state that itll fit a 14in rise 10-19in waist and 6-12in thigh. Braedon has 14in rise, 14 in waist and 9 in thigh, so according to those measurements, it will fit him, and he is also 19lbs. If you dont want it, id be glad to take it, but what are your sons measurements, maybe itll fit.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Do you do it without moving your mouse at all?









Hmm...Sounds like someone might have a clue, a smaaaaallll clue!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Wow...some of those hung around for a little bit! Suprising!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Her measurements state that itll fit a 14in rise 10-19in waist and 6-12in thigh. Braedon has 14in rise, 14 in waist and 9 in thigh, so according to those measurements, it will fit him, and he is also 19lbs. If you dont want it, id be glad to take it, but what are your sons measurements, maybe itll fit.

I don't know his rise w/a diaper...but it's 19 with a diaper on, 9.5 thighs and 20 waist.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Hey, the rest of us have divulged all our secrets!

I rocked at hyena cart before we divulged all!









Now, I'm too old to keep up with the youngsters!

Holli

Exactly, Id like to rock at hyenacart for a few days before I give it away. LOL I did some massive studying in the car on the way to san diego about this, LOL...I got enjy it a few times. I promise to help others.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

anyone get a medium that would want to trade for a small?

I know her smalls fit, but not for long. I really wanted to see if a medium would fit or if the rise would be to long.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
I don't know his rise w/a diaper...but it's 19 with a diaper on, 9.5 thighs and 20 waist.










Yea...that may be cuttin it.







Im sorry! I dunno what to say. See if one of the Mommas will switch you. And like I said before IF you decide you dont want it, you can always let me know!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL I think I just figured it out.. I'm a dork!

Holli

Well dont tell! LOL I dont want too much competition. LOL.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL I think I just figured it out.. I'm a dork!

Holli

I don't know anything about computers.Don't even know what half the keys are so someone needs to clue me in.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Lmao!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL I just cannot believe I missed it before. I test software and write about it for a living. This is a big DUH moment! :LOL

Hmmmmmm...the ol' gerbil is spinning the wheel up there...


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Who already knew it???


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Well dont tell! LOL I dont want too much competition. LOL.

Okay Lindsay that's it.I am so not offering you first dibs on my el bees anymore. You are mean







:
















:


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I really hope somebody invents a hyena cart sniper soon because then it will level the playing field for everyone.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

LOL...well we are about to have 2 T1s run to our house in a few weeks...so I will let you all know that if a fast connection makes a differnce. Vrrroooooooooooooooooooooommmm :LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

And that Laura... I bet she's known the trick all along!

Holli

And I ain't tellin' how many LL I just scored.







: :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
LOL...well we are about to have 2 T1s run to our house in a few weeks...so I will let you all know that if a fast connection makes a differnce. Vrrroooooooooooooooooooooommmm :LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*









But then I can help you! I love stalking for other people! (Ask Lindsay! :LOL )


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I dont know I dont think its *fun* when I try endlessly to get the same things..can get any in store stocking ( as in luxe) but everytime I am using Hyena cart I am getting nothing!
whats different from sniper than this little trick nobody wants to share??


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
LOL...well we are about to have 2 T1s run to our house in a few weeks...so I will let you all know that if a fast connection makes a differnce. Vrrroooooooooooooooooooooommmm :LOL

2 T1 Lines!!

I am going to have to think of someway to make Laura my new best friend! :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I have Cable but for some reason out in the boonies its not as fast. Dont hate me Jamie, Im not mean...







Laura is the best, she always helps me stalk! Isnt she the sweetest!

How many Laura?? Come on!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Yea, well I have super fast DSL with download speeds faster than a T1. You'd color me impressed if you were getting a T3!

I love geeky mamas. :LOL

Holli

Woman...don't even say that anywhere near where my husband could possibly read!!!! You have more than a 3MB download on DSL? Holy cow!! That rocks! Do you have a CO in your living room or something? :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
I dont know I dont think its *fun* when I try endlessly to get the same things..can get any in store stocking ( as in luxe) but everytime I am using Hyena cart I am getting nothing!
whats different from sniper than this little trick nobody wants to share??

Well Im still using my fingers and having to sit here to do it, thats the difference. It just kills precious seconds!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Marsupialmuma clear your pm box.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Well Im still using my fingers and having to sit here to do it, thats the difference. It just kills precious seconds!









yes indeedy!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Well Im still using my fingers and having to sit here to do it, thats the difference. It just kills precious seconds!

I guess the point is that some people are still having an advantage over others...lol so how is a sniper all that different? its an advantage too right?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*







We have "business grade" DSL b/c I am a full-time telecomuter.

Okay, so if you consider both your T1s we're just about tied. I think we're testing just above 3 MB. Plus, we're asynchronous so your upload speed is faster so clicking that Buy Me Now will still kick my butt! :LOL

Holli

Holli? Are you speaking english?







:


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*







We have "business grade" DSL b/c I am a full-time telecomuter.

Okay, so if you consider both your T1s we're just about tied. I think we're testing just above 3 MB. Plus, we're asynchronous so your upload speed is faster so clicking that Buy Me Now will still kick my butt! :LOL

Holli

Gotta love that 3MB upload.







Wow...you guys must be super close to a box. We are pretty close, but they couldn't do DSL that fast so we went with the combined T1s. Lucky mama!!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*







We have "business grade" DSL b/c I am a full-time telecomuter.

Okay, so if you consider both your T1s we're just about tied. I think we're testing just above 3 MB. Plus, we're asynchronous so your upload speed is faster so clicking that Buy Me Now will still kick my butt! :LOL

Holli

Que?









:LOL


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

...so those of us who can only get dial up because we live in the middle of nowhere are...skeee-rewed.







: at all the geek talk. you're cute.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
I guess the point is that some people are still having an advantage over others...lol so how is a sniper all that different? its an advantage too right?

Honestly, I find that practicing helps the most. Finding out what works best for you, what doesn't, etc.

What size were you looking for?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I need to call Comcast and see what my upload speed is. I need to upgrade this man. I lose at all stockings, LOL.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Honeslty ladies. If im not stalking and you need help stalking, I am always more than happy to stalk for you. Cant garantee a damn thing but maybe??? Just PM me!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
I need to call Comcast and see what my upload speed is. I need to upgrade this man. I lose at all stockings, LOL.


http://www.bandwidth.com/tools/speedTest


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

: my butt would be committed if I asked for faster internet for diapers







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

WTH are you all talking about?







I think I am going take out a personal ad looking for a man with a knowledge of computers.







:

Lindsay I know you are not mean







I was just kidding with you.Sorry if I hurt your feelings.

The hyena cart gets me riled up.And I wasn't even stalking with you guys today.Just watching still gets me mad at the system.I need a hyena cart chill pill.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I have dial up and somehow, someway I was able to grab a large for Angelica. Maybe the larges weren't as popular but I was so happy to finally get something with so many people trying!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay computer geeks, I just did a speed check on my computer. It said:

Your download speed : 9187314 bps, or 8971 kbps.
A 1121.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 7874015 bps, or 7689 kbps

Is that fast or slow?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL I am just imagining everyone listing their upload/download speeds in their signatures now.







:

Oh, Jamie, I know A TON of single computer geeks in your area! Just say the word! :LOL

Holli

Hook me up woman.Wonder if he would be scared off if I started talking how to get diapers on the first date







:


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok Mines:

You
2,910.73 kbps

is that waaaay slow for cable or no???


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Hook me up woman.Wonder if he would be scared off if I started talking how to get diapers on the first date







:

LMAO!

Ok, My speed is Your Connection 2.91 Mbps, so its not much slower than urs, I just must be the slow one, LMAO!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Ok you guys are starting to sound like a mens locker room :LOL


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
ALL the tricks are public except this latest one which I figured out in about 30 seconds. It's really obvious once you figure it out. I'm just not blowing Lindsay's protective cover.









I haven't scored anything on any of the stockings I've tried recently except the BBH cover at MDF today. None of the same people score all the time. Everyone ends up helping each other. It really is a supportive family here. Looks like Tina might have a little surprise for you!

ETA: That supportive community is what we'd lose with a sniper program! It would all be cut-throat and computer-based. That's the fun I would miss. These threads that make me laugh and cheer me up even if I don't get anything.
Holli

I must be pretty daft that I am not getting it! unless its SO obvious that I am already doing it. I do find alot of the same people obtaining items but there is nothing really wrong with that...just an observation, certain people are more driven than others to have this fluff...lol

I know MDC is a supportive community I do know a fair bit of the mamas around here from other places









I guess I am used to snipers being used on ebay all the time to obtain desired goods...and I know a few of the mamas here use them including myself...sorry if I offended you Holli.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
I must be pretty daft that I am not getting it! unless its SO obvious that I am already doing it. I do find alot of the same people obtaining items but there is nothing really wrong with that...just an observation, certain people are more driven than others to have this fluff...lol

I know MDC is a supportive community I do know a fair bit of the mamas around here from other places









I guess I am used to snipers being used on ebay all the time to obtain desired goods...and I know a few of the mamas here use them including myself...sorry if I offended you Holli.

I know the secret, but I still don't get what I want.







I freeze up when the seconds start counting down and I get all giddy and screw it up. So it doesn't really matter what you know...you just have to get lucky.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok this is what it says for me. Gosh does my connection suck or what!

You
118.94 kbps
T1:
1,581.06 kbps


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
Your download speed : 9187314 bps, or 8971 kbps.
A 1121.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 7874015 bps, or 7689 kbps

Is that fast or slow?









Someone pleeeeeeease tell me what this means?? It looks like greek to me.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Nothing for me
don't know computer speed
so I took a bath w/ C
and then nak'd him to sleep
now to troll the TP


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
Someone pleeeeeeease tell me what this means?? It looks like greek to me.

I don't even know how to look that info up, so I cannot be of help!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

O/T but does anyone else do a happy dance when they see that PayPal page, LMAO!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Holli- you're almost a senior!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
O/T but does anyone else do a happy dance when they see that PayPal page, LMAO!









I wouldn't know

















:







:







:


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
You didn't offend me.. takes a lot more than diaper talk to offend me!

eBay is totally not the same as hyena cart in my mind. Sorry, but I have really loved the comraderie that happens with the stockings, and it's totally not the same as what happens on eBay in my mind.

And, I don't know anyone from any other place.. though I wasn't quite sure what that meant really. I think I'm totally confused now so I'll shut up.

Holli

:LOL I just meant that I know quite a few of the other other moms from the past few years while diapering my kids..LOL I belonged to other diapering groups in the past but prefer this one the most







I also recongnize names around here from other forums I frequent









I understand your point on comraderie, its just frustrating when you have children who fit stranger than average..







and getting good fits on both of them can be a real PITA! so when there is something I really want to try for them and it feels sooo impossible to get I get a bit pouty...

Sorry maybe its just me.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Ack. Don't tell me that! I don't have anymore ideas left for a special diaper and I don't have a title in mind.

I'm going to be very quiet now.

Holli

I dare you to not post 5 more times!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I am just so sad







I missed it again! I've been to 3 doctors today trying to figure out what's up with Josh's skin. I just got home and I missed EVERYTHING- AGAIN!







If anyone has buyer's remorse (yea right







) think of me please. Congrats to the mamas who scored something.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
I am just so sad







I missed it again! I've been to 3 doctors today trying to figure out what's up with Josh's skin. I just got home and I missed EVERYTHING- AGAIN!







If anyone has buyer's remorse (yea right







) think of me please. Congrats to the mamas who scored something.

















Now I wished I had tried for something.Not that I would have got it of course.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I missed it because I forgot, dur.

Anyway, I want to wait until these have been thoroughly road tested before I go too nutty over them.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*







Now I wished I had tried for something.Not that I would have got it of course.









You're the best Jamie


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
ALL the tricks are public except this latest one which I figured out in about 30 seconds. It's really obvious once you figure it out. I'm just not blowing Lindsay's protective cover.









Holli-


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Wooo Hooo I got a med. terry and velour! The HC angels were looking out for me!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
I must be pretty daft that I am not getting it! unless its SO obvious that I am already doing it.
















no one will share the secret with me either.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Wooohooo Morgan!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Marsupialmuma...you are so darn popular that your PM box is full! Clean it out girl!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I missed it because I forgot, dur.

Anyway, I want to wait until these have been thoroughly road tested before I go too nutty over them.

We have had ours for a while and I am still in love. They hold in BF poo like nothin' else. I love, love, love them and I have about one of everything. :LOL :LOL Try one next time!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*














no one will share the secret with me either.

Me either...but it's okay because I REALLY don't need to buy more dipes, so maybe it's better that I don't know...


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
Marsupialmuma...you are so darn popular that your PM box is full! Clean it out girl!










Ack ...I cannot keep that darn thing empty... :LOL ok I cleaned it just for you


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
I am just so sad







I missed it again! I've been to 3 doctors today trying to figure out what's up with Josh's skin. I just got home and I missed EVERYTHING- AGAIN!







If anyone has buyer's remorse (yea right







) think of me please. Congrats to the mamas who scored something.










aww, what size do you need? I got smalls. But you probably want bigger...


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Well you can all bite me, I wasn't even stalking, but I will add the obligatory nah nah nah nah nah nah

Your Bandwidth
4,463.11 kbps
as measured by Bandwidth.com
You
4,463.11 kbps
T1:
1,581.06 kbps

HA my cable ROCKS!!!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Hell if I know, but you WOLVES chewed the place apart and everything is gone. :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
Hell if I know, but you WOLVES chewed the place apart and everything is gone. :LOL

Hyenas! Hyenas! *Gulp* Oops!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks to ChristyH for scoring me a large!!!!!









And if everyone gets theirs and adores the velour, you have to partially thank *me*







because I'm the one who turned that mama on to OV and asked her to make diapers with organic short velour inners and short velour topped soakers!

Ok, boast over.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

LOL....okay, download is not really what we are concerned with here... we test at over 4MB with our cable. It is really the other stuff that matters... Download is fun to measure though.









I will be back with a post about what REALLY affects how fast you are at Hyena Cart...and maybe Holli will speak up too.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
LOL....okay, download is not really what we are concerned with here... we test at over 4MB with our cable. It is really the other stuff that matters... Download is fun to measure though.









I will be back with a post about what REALLY affects how fast you are at Hyena Cart...and maybe Holli will speak up too.










Okay, maybe nobody cares about this...but here goes... (Holli - feel free to correct me if I have something wrong!)

When you are surfing the internet, many, many factors come into play when talking about how "fast" you are. Some things you have control over and some you don't.

Obviously, your download speed is one of those things. That can be tested at www.bandwidth.com. It seems many of us have great download speeds! When a company is an ISP (Internet Service Provider), they buy a certain amount of "space" and then resell it to you - giving you your download speed and upload speed. Everybody shares this space - the more people using it, the slower your connection will be. It will test differently at different times of the day.

BUT, in order to actually USE your download speed you MUST have a good upload speed. I know that makes no sense, but everytime you download it is like a conversation - you have to send "packets" of info back. I won't go into detail about how much exactly it needs (I can if anyone wants to know :LOL ), but let's just say that pretty much any cable connection doesn't let you use your full download speed because your upload speed is pretty slow. See, this is why we are getting T1s - we get the FULL 3MB download speed because of the 3MB upload (this is not a shared connection like a cable connection). You can test your upload at http://www.bandwidth.com/tools/speedTest (it is one of the numbers it gives you). So it is really misleading to only go by download since most of us (including me) in our current situation can't utilize it all.

But there are other things too! The most obvious one is geography. Where YOU are located versus where the server you are trying to hit is located will also affect speed. Logically, the closer you are, the shorter the distance you travel, the faster you will be! In the case of Hyena Cart, the server we are pinging is physically located in Germany. Any Germans stalking? :LOL

There is even more too... Whenever you you refresh the Hyena Cart page, you are making a request of the server located in Germany. You are sending info across your internet lines that eventually reaches this location asking it to give you the new information for that page so it can load again on your screen. But along the way, parts of this information can be lost - this is packet loss. If info is lost, your entire request can fail and you have to start over. This could be the difference between getting the KSS or losing it.







You want to see less than 5% of your packets being lost - more than that and you will be at a disadvantage. You can actually test this yourself. If you are using Windows, click Start, Run, and type in cmd. When the black screen comes up, type ping www.hyenacart.com. It will send some small packets of info to the Hyena Cart server and tell you if any is lost. It will even tell you how many miliseconds it takes to send that info and get it back. Pretty cool.









Okay...there is more... When you refresh that page to get that beloved email window, your request doesn't jump straight to the server in Germany. Depending on your connection, you may have to go through a LOT of different routers (stoplights, if that makes sense) before you ever get to Germany. You can see these too.







In that black box that came up before, type tracert www.hyenacart.com. It will tell you exactly where your info goes before it gets to Karen's server. Mine has 19 friggin' hops. :LOL But then again, we will all have more hops because the server is outside of the US. Goingg back to our getting T1s - these will be direct to the main backbone (whereas with home cable you go through more routers before you get to the backbone) so we will have some fewer hops (hopefully). Also, along the way you are limited by the harware you are being sent through.

And certainly, your computer is going to affect your speed. The lastest hardware and software will help - and how much junk is on your computer will definitely matter.

Oh, and not to mention that the more people trying to do the same thing you are, the slower you will be - but everyone is affected by that.

Okay...I think that is most of it. Of course, it can get more complicated than this (and please - if I got anything wrong correct me!). I think Holli may be better to explain this stuff...

All of these things affect who scores what - all this wrapped up with a little bit of LUCK!! If anybody wants to run these little tests, you can post your info and we can compare.







Wouldn't that be good, clean, geeky fun?









(OMG this is long...sorry!)


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

Holli, geekily yours

I think you're getting closer to finding that senior title!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Very true Holli. ADSL is going to be better for most residential set-ups.









But if you think about it, we are talking MILIseconds here...and 1 milisecond is all takes to loose your Hyena goods.







So if you add all that up - geographically far, slow ping, mucho hop, download/upload speed, etc. you are losing time. A whoooooole lotta stuff lines up right and you win, but if one thing messes up you are done.







And if someone is getting continual packet loss to the Hyena Cart server, they are pretty much never going to be fast enough.

But really, what it usually comes down to is luck...









(And obviously nobody cares about the anatomy of the Hyena score!







:







: )


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

You guys have TOTALLY lost me! If Holli is a geek I am a whatever the opposite is -- technologically challenged? technologically clueless? Whatever it is, I am just glad SOMEONE knows how to create sites and shopping carts and hyena carts and all of that and that I can just SHOP!

And.... super excited because I found out not only did I get a medium but I got a LARGE tooo!!!!! Hope it fits...


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Holli, geekily yours

That's definitely senior member material. :LOL Or maybe even DDDDC worthy??


----------

